# Traditional Kills, 2011



## Jake Allen

Here we go with another year.

Looking forward to pictures and stories! 

For your viewing pleasure, traditional kills from previous years:

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=495016&highlight=traditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=281521&highlight=traditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=188866&highlight=traditional+kills


----------



## stick-n-string

Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## SELFBOW

stick-n-string said:


> Good luck to everyone this year!



Go out there and kill something to get it started. Go shoot a fly or anything!


----------



## hogdgz

Jeff, thanks for putting all the videos from previous years in the sticky, be nice to look back in a couple of years.


----------



## SELFBOW

hogdgz said:


> Jeff, thanks for putting all the videos from previous years in the sticky, be nice to look back in a couple of years.



I looked back at 2008 and seen your first kill


----------



## hogdgz

buckbacks said:


> I looked back at 2008 and seen your first kill



Yea, that was a good feeling!!!  Heck you were on a role this year Martin.


----------



## T.P.

Lots of unfamiliar faces(to me) in 2008, where they at now?


----------



## Allen Oliver

*First Trad Harvest*

Big Ole Swamp Nanny. Samick Sage No Tools Takedown Recurve 50 lb, Gold Tip 3555 , Magnus II 125 Grain Broadhead.


----------



## hogdgz

Way to go bud!!!


----------



## Jake Allen

Good job Allen, fine deer!
Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Allen Oliver

Thanks Guys I am just as proud of her as if it was a P&Y Buck.


----------



## stick-n-string

acchyper said:


> Thanks Guys I am just as proud of her as if it was a P&Y Buck.



As you should be! Any animal taken with a stick and string is a trophy!


----------



## longbowdave1

1 less rabbit.


----------



## robert carter

January at Fort stewart.RC


----------



## Allen Oliver

Good job RC breaking the Sweetheart in right I see.


----------



## SELFBOW

1-30-2011
Kenny McKenzie Custom
Magnus 2 w full length 1535 4 fletch


----------



## robert carter

Good job Martin.You`ve come a long way and no doubt enjoying ever outing.RC


----------



## SELFBOW

#2 2-10-2011


----------



## ky_longbow

congrats Martin, shes a fat one !!!!


----------



## Tailfeather

February hog with the Apex Predator and a Magnus 1


----------



## Al33

#1 of hopefully and prayerfully three.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

April 23,2011 49# 3 piece take down Buffalo bow by Big Jim. Heritage 150 shaft and 190 Grizzly broadhead. First Critter for the bow and with contacts lenses in. Mike

Added 2 squirrels pictures from back in January.

2nd Buffalo little pig June 6, 2011  49# Buffalo Bow. 190 Tree Shark BH, 150 Heritage Shaft

Add one coyote on Aug. 13,2011 51# Shrew, 165 Simmons BH, Heritage 75 shaft

Add one squirrel on Aug.20, 2011 42 # Buffalo Bow, 160gr Grizzly BH. Vapor 300 shaft

Aug. 26, 2011 one grill pig shot with my Shrew, 165 Simmons BH, Heritage 75 shaft

Sept. 3, 2011 tree rat #2. 42# Buffalo bow 160 grizzly BH Heritage 75 shaft

Sept. 3, 2011 Dove, 42# Buffalo Bow, Hex Head, Gold Tip 1535 Shaft

Sept. 10, 2011 doe#1 killed with 51# Shrew, 165 Land Shark, Heritage 75 Shaft.

Sept. 11, 2011 poor looking sow killed with 51# Shrew Samurai, Heritage 75 shaft, 165 Land Shark Broadhead

Sept. 16, 2011 doe #2 shot with my 51# Shrew Samurai, 190 Simmons Interceptor, Gold Tip 3555 shaft

Sept. 22, 2011 doe # 3 shot with  49# Buffalo Bow, 165 Simmons Land Shark, Gold Tip 3555 shaft

Oct.26, 2011 little boar hog with 51# Shrew Samurai. 165 Land Shark, GT 1535 shaft

Nov. 13, 2011 squirrel with 49# Buffalo Bow,160 Grizzly BH on a 90 Heritage shaft

Nov. 27, 2011 squirrel with 42 # Buffalo Bow, 160 Grizzly BH on a 90 Heritage shaft

Dec. 05, 2011 squirrel with 42# Buffalo Bow, Hex Head, Gold Tip 1535 shaft

Dec. 09, 2011 squirrel with 42# Buffalo Bow, Grizzly BH, Heritage 90 shaft

Dec. 16, 2011 Doe with 51 # Shrew Samurai, 190 Simmons Interceptor Gold Tip 3555


----------



## yote killa

dude awsome kills


----------



## Jake Allen

Sow, killed May 18, 2011. 
49# Flatwoods 3 pc takedown, 200 grain Magnus 1 on a Gold Tip 3555. 
Complete pass thru.


----------



## robert carter

Great kills fellas. I gotta add a few from Feb and Turkey season...













Same bird as the second one but I think its a cool pic.RC


----------



## baldfish

FIRST TRAD KILL
Tuesday May 10 2011at 8:25 am
Apex Predator Bow
Gold Tip 5575 w/ Magnus II


----------



## jerry russell

*Mid-Georgia Hog*

06/17/2011-  54# Black Widow Recurve and a stinger 2 blade on a Bass Pro carbon.


----------



## Al33

Congrat's Jerry, that's a good one!!!  Man O man, you are deadly!


----------



## SELFBOW

*Friday was a good day!*

Got these 2 on Friday. Muzzy Phantom 200gr(courtesy of Mark Land)

"Sweet Pea" my lil 40# has done it again w 1535 Full length 4 Fletch GTs...


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Dang, hunting in shorts. That ain't right. Must not be any skeeters, red bugs, ticks and no-see-em around. But pigs on the ground don't matter. Good deal Martin. Mike


----------



## baldfish

Second and Third traditional kills

No#2






No#3


----------



## sawtooth

Ahhhh! Finally! My first pig for 2011. 
 50# Buffalo longbow- Good ole' Magnus II
 Small boar- only made it about thirty yards...


----------



## ky_longbow

Dendy my friend , CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## gurn

Great job!! Cant wait ta come down.


----------



## robert carter

Good job fellers.RC


----------



## hogdgz

Way to go Guys!!!


----------



## SELFBOW

Gonna add #5 for the year....


----------



## ky_longbow




----------



## jerry russell

My 13 year old son Luke with his first traditional animal. He used a 50# MA-V Black Widow and a Stinger head.


----------



## hambone76

Nice job y'all. Congrats on some fine kills. I can't wait til something is in season. No hogs in my area to keep me occupied.


----------



## jerry russell

Luke Russell- 56# Black Widow Ironwood and a two blade head.


----------



## fountain




----------



## jerry russell

56# Black Widow and a Stinger head.


----------



## sawtooth

50# Buffalo longbow. Magnus II


----------



## T.P.

8/30/2011


----------



## LanceColeman

Opening day 2011. Dogs ran up down and sideways all through my lil slice of heaven ensuring they had ran every single deer out of it. About 15 minutes before dark this one and a 4 pointer tried to sneak back in.............. she didn't make it. If I hafta tell ya what bow that is yall just aint rememberin me now are ya


----------



## sawtooth

9-10-11 Small buck.. 50# buffalo bow, magnus II, blemished Gold tip with 100 gr. brass insert... hit just a little too forward for what i like, but---- it made his plugs stop firing.....


----------



## Allen Oliver

LanceColeman said:


> Opening day 2011. Dogs ran up down and sideways all through my lil slice of heaven ensuring they had ran every single deer out of it. About 15 minutes before dark this one and a 4 pointer tried to sneak back in.............. she didn't make it. If I hafta tell ya what bow that is yall just aint rememberin me now are ya



Congrats Lance. Been a while since You posted much. You going to make Horse Creek this year?


----------



## LanceColeman

I really hope So... but from the looks of things startng to happen I doubt it bro.


----------



## hogdgz

*#1 for 2011*

Shot her at 12yds and ran about 50yds.

50# Buffalo bow and Mag1 broadhead.


----------



## T.P.

9-10-2011
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
Woodsman head
10 yard shot
100 yard recovery


----------



## T.P.

9-11-2011
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
Woodsman head
20 yard shot
40 yard recovery


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Good deal Lance. Hope work is keeping ya busy. Dang that picture make you look 10 years younger. What ya got in the water up there? Sneak back in here when ya got time. mIKe


----------



## sawtooth

# 2 for 2011-- 15 yd shot. 50# Buffalo longbow. Magnus II, 125gr.


----------



## Badddwithabow

1st buck ever and taken with my bow 57@28 .400 easton axis fmj with a 220 gr phantom pictured with my hired trackers lol


----------



## Jayin J

*Jayin J*

9/4/2011 Squirrel # 1
Big Jim Thunder Child 48lb @28"
35/55 with 225gr up front.


----------



## TNGIRL

Jayin J said:


> 9/4/2011 Squirrel # 1
> Big Jim Thunder Child 48lb @28"
> 35/55 with 225gr up front.



nu huh....I guess you are just on a killing frenzy now.......look at that poor wittle squirtel....kinda sad laying like that....now comes the deer!!!!


----------



## Jayin J

*Jayin J Doe # 1*

48 lb Big Jim Thunder Child 

Doe Deer # 1


----------



## Jake Allen

Jayin J said:


> 48 lb Big Jim Thunder Child
> 
> Doe Deer # 1


----------



## TNGIRL

Good picture J!!!!!


----------



## jerry russell

56# Autum Oak Black Widow and Muzzy Gator Getter point.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Good going Jerry. Second trip was the charm. Now ya can get them gator boots You've always wanted. mIke


----------



## SELFBOW

North Ga 9-16-11
"Sweet Pea" & GT1535s n Magnus 2.


----------



## Al33

My first bear, 9/16/11, taken with a 58# Jodie Cole longbow, cedar arrow tipped with a Magnus I 2 blade.


----------



## buckeroo

Can I just say how awesome this thread is! You guys are awesome!


----------



## markland

Dang thought I already posted this up here!
09/10/11  54# Hoyt Buffalo, Beman MFX arrow with 100gr Phantom.  98# N GA bear!


----------



## Dennis

*2011 doe*

6 yard shot


----------



## bam_bam

Button head 12 yard shot


----------



## hogdgz

*#2*

20 yd shot, watched her go down!!!

3 Piece Buffalo Bow and Mag1 broadhead.


----------



## Blueridge

*Black Widow PLX 54#*

First of the year for me


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

*First trad kill*

66" Bob Lee Stick Longbow. 57# at 28". Heritage 350 shaft, Muzzy Phantom 4220 broadhead. 7 pt Columbia Co. buck   fort gordon doe 10/ 26 /11


----------



## Tailfeather

Apex Predator and Magnus 1


----------



## Jayin J

Jayin J 2011 Deer # 2   Big Jim Thunder Child.  48#@28inches.....


----------



## T.P.

9/22/11
Schafer Silvertip
52@28
Woodsman Head


----------



## tee p

9/23/2011  black widow psr


----------



## stick-n-string

9-24-11
3 piece buffalo bow
50# @ 26
Tree Shark


----------



## Etter2

Damon Howatt Monterey and 170 grain Zwickey.  

And my permanent good luck tattoos.


----------



## gtfisherman

Finally! I've been looking at this thread since I got my recurve in Jan. 

3pt buck. 50lb Bear Grizzly with 125 Zwickeys up front.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

First archery and trad deer. Woodsman elite shot out of a 57# Zipper longbow


----------



## SELFBOW

"Sweet Pea"
Muzzy Phantom
GT 1535s


----------



## Hoyt

Lucked out on this doe opening morn, in Shawnee. Had 4 different little spikes,  4's, etc. come in and feed on the reds and white oaks didn't want to shoot them and never did see a doe till I got down and was getting my stuff together and she came trotting in to the acorns. I kneeled down and when she got what turned out to be 20 steps and behind a big oak I drew on her and shot as she came out. Went about 60yds. with good blood. Simmons Interceptor hit heart and then the off lower shoulder leg joint. Quinn Stallion 48lbs. 

I had a trail cam at the spot I'd put up less than 2wks ago and when I got home and looked at the card it had 420pics. About 5 different bucks, but no big ones. Two are about 110" and the rest all skippers.
Lots of different doe and yrlings.

There's about a 100acre standing corn field about 250yds from this spot..but the acorns are really hitting the ground and they are tearing them up all around this area.


----------



## Blueridge

*First Bear*

Black Widow PLX Osage 54# , WWoodsman


----------



## markland

Finally got a shot at a doein IL on the last morning, seen alot of deer but mostly BB and small bucks, all standing corn around me and acorns just starting to drop, should be much better once the corn is out.  Got 102 pics on TC in 2 days but all small bucks and few does.
Added another 1 yesterday here in GA, I'm really liking this Hoyt Buffalo, 3 shots/3 kills!


----------



## T.P.

Saskatchewan, Canada 
10/05/11
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
2315 w/ 190gr Treeshark
325 lbs


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Dang TP, what can I say.mIke


----------



## Hoyt

Killed yesterday in Shawnee National Forest  64" Quinn Stallion Simmons Interceptors


----------



## gtfisherman

WOOHOO!!!! 

A bear and a big buck added!!! Dang!


----------



## eman1885

pig #1
5yd shot 20yd recovery
53# home made longbow
cxheritage 150 100grn insert 50grn adapter bear greenie w/ bleeders


----------



## Jayin J

*Dillo's*

Dillo, 1,2,3


----------



## sawtooth

Sow 10-08-11
Big Jim Buffalo longbow 50#
tapered cedar arrow
Zwickey "no mercy"


----------



## Rare Breed

Chickasawhatchee doe 10/09/11


----------



## ky_longbow

BigJim thunderchild, 46# GT 3555 4 blade stinger


----------



## frankwright

10-11-2011  11:20am   Samick Stingray #45, Easton Power Flight 500 carbon Arrows/3 4" Feathers. Big Jim Quiver, Muzzy 200gr Phantom four blade.


----------



## gurn




----------



## gurn




----------



## gurn




----------



## hogdgz

*#3    10-16-11*

3 Piece Buffalo Bow 50#  GT3555 with 235gr Mag1 Broadhead.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter




----------



## T.P.

10/29/11
Schafer Silvertip
52@28"
Easton 2315 & Woodsman head
Hancock Co.


----------



## Allen Oliver

*First Long Bow Harvest*

70 lb Button Head. Martin Savannah, Magnus 175,and 3555 Gold tip. 10/30/2011


----------



## eman1885

8 pointer
18yard shot
30 yard recovery
56#home made longbow
goldtip arrow and an old bear greenie


----------



## BGBH

Aint been over here in awhile..no puter at home..gotta borrow wifes work laptop when she'll let me..lol..Good going on all them dead critters..Looks like yall been real busy killin stuff...Keep stackem up..

Mark


----------



## longbowdave1

9 point buck
Fox River Longbows 56" Longcurve
47# @ 28"
GT3555 w/100 gr brass inserts
Zwickey No Mercy Broadhead
Big Jim Quiver


10 yard shot from natural ground blind!


----------



## T.P.

WTG Dave!!!!! He's a beaut!!


----------



## hogdgz

*Big ole doe!!!*

Doe  #4 for 2011


----------



## TNGIRL

Well, I sure can't claim to have a wonderful deer kill like ya'll have!!! Dave that's one whopper for sure!!!!!! Chase #4 is pretty fine!!!!! But this critter has been on my backporch for along time, I just couldn't see it when I had a bow in hand til last night. Heard something and opened the porch door. There it was eating my cats food...I closed door, got my stuff together and opened it again. He was still there.....the first shot grazed it, he tried to hide from me then, the second one pinned him to the wooden deck. He twitched and growled for less than 5 min. and gave it up. He was too heavy to pick up by the arrow, put gloves on and could get him by a foot. Golly, he sure left a mess from both ends on my deck to clean up!!!! remind me to shoot the next one running in the yard......come to think of it. As I was carrying him off to the woods, I observed a skunk headed to my backporch. I dropped the possum and yelled alot and headed for the door, ahead of it. Later on it was gone and I hauled the possum off. Maybe I won't shoot at the skunk!!!!!!!
Gonna need to find another place to feed my tomcat!!!!!


----------



## ranger374

got 1st of the year and 1st ever trad kill this morning with the montana longbow.  30 yard shot deer ran mabye 40 yds.


----------



## Jayin J

Deer # 3    TC Long Bow


----------



## Glenn

Central Florida WMA
11-11-2011
18 yard shot
Quinn Longhorn Classic Recurve 52@28"
Homemade POC shaft tipped with a 125 ACE Standard broadhead. Ran about 300 yards.


----------



## Jayin J

Tree Rat # 2


----------



## Shane Whitlock

20 yard shot 
45lb Vintage Indian Archery Recurve
1916 with 125 gr. Magnus II


----------



## T.P.

11-19-11
6 pt
Jackson County
Schafer Sivertip @52lbs
Easton 2315 w/ Woodsman head
12 yard shot/75yd recovery


----------



## Lorren68

TNGIRL said:


> Well, I sure can't claim to have a wonderful deer kill like ya'll have!!! Dave that's one whopper for sure!!!!!! Chase #4 is pretty fine!!!!! But this critter has been on my backporch for along time, I just couldn't see it when I had a bow in hand til last night. Heard something and opened the porch door. There it was eating my cats food...I closed door, got my stuff together and opened it again. He was still there.....the first shot grazed it, he tried to hide from me then, the second one pinned him to the wooden deck. He twitched and growled for less than 5 min. and gave it up. He was too heavy to pick up by the arrow, put gloves on and could get him by a foot. Golly, he sure left a mess from both ends on my deck to clean up!!!! remind me to shoot the next one running in the yard......come to think of it. As I was carrying him off to the woods, I observed a skunk headed to my backporch. I dropped the possum and yelled alot and headed for the door, ahead of it. Later on it was gone and I hauled the possum off. Maybe I won't shoot at the skunk!!!!!!!
> Gonna need to find another place to feed my tomcat!!!!!





"POSSUM KEBOBS" Anyone.   Way to defend the homestead.


----------



## eman1885

9 point buck
2 yard shot
150+yards on the recovery
56# homemade longbow
ce 150 and an old bear greenie with bleeder

my uncles doe
12 yard shot
10 yard recovery
58#longbow i made
easton legacy 2018 and an old bear greenie with bleeder


----------



## Stump Shooter

Congrats guys heres one of my Traditional kill from Nov. 11 w/ Big Jim longbow 48lbs. with Wensel Woodsman. 7 point


----------



## gurn

More little critters


----------



## ChrisSpikes

It was a good year.  I need to get on the pigs harder this coming year.


----------



## gurn

*Man I cant waite*

Man I cant wait for the 2011 kill pic Video!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen

ChrisSpikes said:


> It was a good year.  I need to get on the pigs harder this coming year.
> 
> 
> Good year sure enough; congratulations Chris!


----------

